# Isometric Drawing Paper



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

This is a great find! Can't thank you enough. do all of my projects by hand drawing and i have been doing ISO drawings with 30-60-90 triangles. This paper solves my problem!


----------



## Smalltimer (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks! I just printed some up and they'll be very useful.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks This will work perfectly for us Sketchup challenged people.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this Tim. I also like to draw my ideas up on paper as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn, are they still making that?? I first used it in the late 60's or early 70's. I think that I last used it in the late 80's. - lol


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks very much for sharing! That is a very useful product!

Now I'm going to have to go out and get some more cartridges for my printer!!!! LOL!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pretty kool link Tim. I'm sure it will be used fer somethin along the way. thnx fer postin


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

For those that like this route, there is also a "rolling ruler" that makes these kinds of drawings easier particularly when it comes to parallel lines. It is basically a ruler with two tires that roll, parallel for the most part, over the paper. It also has some other capabilities that become obvious once you see one of the pictures of these rulers. The one I have is probably over 15 years old and it still works without a "software" update and the learning curve is very shallow.

There are so many rolling rulers available out there I don't want to single out a specific one. Just use your favorite browser and search for "rolling ruler". You will find *many more* than you need.

With respect to SketchUp, I have tried it and gone back to *PTC* (Parametric Technology Corporation) with CoCreate solid modelling which, for being *FREE*, is a true *3D* modelling program with *2D* annotation for automatic part print generation. It does have some limits i.e. no rendering and limited to 60 parts but other than that I find it easier than SketchUp. Don't get me wrong, there is a learning curve associated with both of these but the CoCreate, now Creo, modelling program uses more terms that are familiar i.e. extrude, turn, mill, punch, bore, fillet etc..

If anyone is interested, I can show some examples.


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd like to see some examples.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

I also would be intrested in some examples. I took drafting in high school so drawing my projects was never a problem but maybe I should join the real world. Just what I need to take away more shop time.


----------



## Roco54 (Dec 2, 2011)

Intersting!

The isometric paper was the "only way" to draft piping spools and other things in the petrochemical and refining engineering fieldds, but was relegated to the past by the rise of drafting software, mainly AUTOCAD and INTERGRAPH, before the pletora of drafting software now available. We used to have floors full of drafting boards, but those are gone too. I still put on paper my woodworking project thoughts and I will until I die - I think

But SKETCHUP and other programs, bring possibilities that didn't exist when we drafted on paper - No more erasing machines and messy crums…


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

I like iso pads. We use them at work. I enjoy drawing by hand.

Thanks for posting this. Its good for people to remember there are other ways to drawn stuff other than sketch up. Sketch up is good technology, but its not necessary and its not for everyone.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I've seen this before and it sure beats regular graph paper for working drawings. Thanks for the link, they have a lot of options to suit just about anyone


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link…very helpful : )


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

PCM, grumpy749, Roco54, and other that might be interested

I have a very short introduction (I do mean very short) in a PDF document and as soon as I figure out how to attach this file I will put it in this thread.

As I stated previously, I use *Creo Elements/Direct Modeling Express* from PTC (link below to free 3D CAD) and to the company itself.

On the right side of the download page you will see the *Free download - Creo Elements/Direct Modeling Express*

CAD download link
PTC company link

As I stated before, you should be able to do *anything in woodworking*, and more, with this software!
Honestly I don't understand how they can give this away!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Hans, this is an interesting program. I took a look at it, when you first mentioned it. Have the link filed away for future reference. It may get parked right next to SketchUp, waiting for the day that I totally don't have anything else to do, so I can sit down and give it a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

For all that are interested:

I found a number of videos on YouTube that do a better job than I could do in such a short time! The first video is from PTC and it describes only the *FREE* version of Creo Elements/Direct Modeling Express!

PTC Link to videos and further classes.

The first video moves really fast but, bult into each download are mini-projects that are there for self teaching. Please let me know either here or by a PM if you have any questions!


----------



## rimfire7891 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Tim

Very good find, very useful for the people who like to sketch with a pencil.

Thanks again for sharing.
jb


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

PCM, grumpy749, Roco54, and other that might be interested

I found some online videos that do a better job than I can in showing the power of this 3D CAD. I also found out that each program has some tutorials built in so you can follow and do them yourself.

Creo Link to free download
PTC Link to *introduction videos and further classes.*


----------

